# Lüfterhalterung selber basteln UND wie bekomme CPU vom Lüfter ab?



## Gr1zzlY (21. August 2004)

*Lüfterhalterung selber basteln UND wie bekomme CPU vom Lüfter ab?*

Morgen liebe community.....

also ich hätte da mal 2 probleme... hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen.

1)  also ich habe mir damals einen fertig rechner gekauft (besser meine eltern) und nun wollte ich denCPU lüfter ausbaun und mir einen von artic cooling (für p4) drauf setzten... nun musste ich aber leider festellen, dass der neue Lüfter 4 befestigungsklammer bsesitzt die ich aber nirgends fest machen kann... da mein aktueller lüfter in ein system gesetzt wird wo sich an den seiten 2 klammern befinden die fest mit dem mainboard verschraubt sind... so und nun meine frage..... ich kann den arctic kühler in das ganze konstrukt  reinmachen und er sitzt sehr fest drin und auch weit genug um die cpu zu erreichen, kann ihn aber nicht fest machen... ich nehme nicht an, dass das so ausreicht um mein cpu (2,6 GHZ) ausreichend zu kühlen oder?  ... kann mir vielleicht jemand ein tipp geben woher ich eine neue halterung für den lüfter bekomme bzw. obs alternativen gibt wie ich den artic lüfter einbauen kann?

2 problem) der CPU ist fest mit dem alten lüfter verschweißt bzw. verklebt ... ich habe in der aktuellen PCGH gelesen, dass ich das abbekommen indem ich das mitm fön aufheitze.. ich habe es probiert, aber der sitzt bomben fest drauf ... wie lange muss ich den kleber aufheitzen?  .. oder wie bekomm ich den CPU von dem Kühler ab... scheint irgendwie mit einer wärmeleitplatte verbunden zu sein....


danke fürs durchlesen und hilfe im vorraus... 

Gr1zZ


----------



## maQzz (21. August 2004)

*AW: Lüfterhalterung selber basteln UND wie bekomme CPU vom Lüfter ab?*



			
				Gr1zzlY am 21.08.2004 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen liebe community.....
> 
> also ich hätte da mal 2 probleme... hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen.
> 
> ...



öhm...1. wenn auf deiner cpu direkt ein lüfter sitzt und kein kühler würde mir das zu denken geben, und erst echt wenn die verschweißt sind


----------



## Weird_Sheep (21. August 2004)

*AW: Lüfterhalterung selber basteln UND wie bekomme CPU vom Lüfter ab?*



			
				Gr1zzlY am 21.08.2004 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 problem) der CPU ist fest mit dem alten lüfter verschweißt bzw. verklebt ... ich habe in der aktuellen PCGH gelesen, dass ich das abbekommen indem ich das mitm fön aufheitze.. ich habe es probiert, aber der sitzt bomben fest drauf ... wie lange muss ich den kleber aufheitzen?  .. oder wie bekomm ich den CPU von dem Kühler ab... scheint irgendwie mit einer wärmeleitplatte verbunden zu sein....



Es ist möglich, dass die Wärmeleitpaste die CPU und den Kühlkörper (nicht den Lüfter) "zusammenklebt".

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, kann man die CPU vorsichtig abhebeln.
Dann muss man nur noch die Pastenreste von den Teilen entfernen die man noch benutzen will´.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2004)

*AW: Lüfterhalterung selber basteln UND wie bekomme CPU vom Lüfter ab?*



			
				Gr1zzlY am 21.08.2004 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen liebe community.....
> 
> also ich hätte da mal 2 probleme... hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen.
> 
> 1)  also ich habe mir damals einen fertig rechner gekauft (besser meine eltern) und nun wollte ich denCPU lüfter ausbaun und mir einen von artic cooling (für p4) drauf setzten... nun musste ich aber leider festellen, dass der neue Lüfter 4 befestigungsklammer bsesitzt die ich aber nirgends fest machen kann... da mein aktueller lüfter in ein system gesetzt wird wo sich an den seiten 2 klammern befinden die fest mit dem mainboard verschraubt sind... so und nun meine frage..... ich kann den arctic kühler in das ganze konstrukt  reinmachen und er sitzt sehr fest drin und auch weit genug um die cpu zu erreichen, kann ihn aber nicht fest machen... ich nehme nicht an, dass das so ausreicht um mein cpu (2,6 GHZ) ausreichend zu kühlen oder?  ... kann mir vielleicht jemand ein tipp geben woher ich eine neue halterung für den lüfter bekomme bzw. obs alternativen gibt wie ich den artic lüfter einbauen kann?



hmm - bei komplettsystemen wurde oft kein standard-retention-modul verbaut.
sollte das mainbord trotzdem 4löcher um den sockel haben (oft der fall - guck mal, wie die 2klammern gehalten werden), kann man entsprechende module auch nachrüsten. (einige kühler hersteller liefern die sogar mit bzw. verschrauben den kühler einfach direkt in den 2löchern)



> 2 problem) der CPU ist fest mit dem alten lüfter verschweißt bzw. verklebt ... ich habe in der aktuellen PCGH gelesen, dass ich das abbekommen indem ich das mitm fön aufheitze.. ich habe es probiert, aber der sitzt bomben fest drauf ... wie lange muss ich den kleber aufheitzen?  .. oder wie bekomm ich den CPU von dem Kühler ab... scheint irgendwie mit einer wärmeleitplatte verbunden zu sein....




häufiges problem - vermutlich ist das wärmeleitpad/die wlpaste mit der zeit ausgetrocknet und hat kühlkörper und cpu verklebt.
wenn der fön nicht weiterhilft, kann man auch mal das gegenteil probieren:
in ne tüte packen (feuchtigkeitsschutz) und ab ins gefrierfach. (länger als 10-15min macht keinen sinn. es geht nur darum, dass der kühlkörper sich schneller ausdehnt/zusammenzieht als die cpu und durch diese arbeit die verbindung gelockert wird)
grundsätzlich kann man, solang man versucht, die cpu abzudrehen, auch ruhig mal etwas fester zupacken (das schließt *keine* wasserpumpenzangen ein  )

(warnhinweis: gelegentlich wurde in zusammenhang mit obiger methode auch davor gewarnt, die bauteile nicht zulange zu kühlen, um schäden zu vermeiden. 
entsprechende schäden sind zumindest mir noch nie zu ohren gekomen und da kompressorkühlungen auch schon mal -10 bis -20° erreichen versteh ich auch nicht ganz, was passieren soll.
entsprechende probleme sind mir nur von ln2 versuchen bekannt, bei denen die cpu so schnell abgekühlt wurde, das besagte hitze/kältespannungen auch innerhalb der cpu so stark wurden, dass sich ober von unterseite getrennt haben....)


----------



## Dropship (28. August 2004)

*AW: Lüfterhalterung selber basteln UND wie bekomme CPU vom Lüfter ab?*

zu 1. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25_59&products_id=1504   <<<< Fürn P4 das da kaufen.

zu 2. Das ding klebt halt an dem  kühler dran das is no prob.

Einfach am Gehäuse einhacken und es wie mit ner brechstange vom kühler hebeln. oder halt ne zange nehmen und rutnerdrehen.


----------



## Gr1zzlY (7. September 2004)

*AW: Lüfterhalterung selber basteln UND wie bekomme CPU vom Lüfter ab?*

vielen danke für eure tipps...... ich schicke euch allen ne karte zu weihnachten


----------



## nfrimmel (7. September 2004)

*AW: Lüfterhalterung selber basteln UND wie bekomme CPU vom Lüfter ab?*

ich glaube mich dunkel erinnern zu können, dass mal in der pcg stand dass man solche verklebten dinger mit zahnseide trennen kann...hoffe du weißt was ich meine. 

mfg nfrimmel


----------

